

So how do I write an intellegent freelancing contract so I can keep a roof over my head? - falsestprophet

I have been wary of businessmen since I read Catch-22 in middle school, but it is a bit difficult to avoid them and eat for any extended period of time.<p>I want to know what to look for in a freelance contract for programming work and what to include if I have the opportunity to write one myself. I imagine many of you have been in my situation; I appreciate your help.<p>In the absence of experience, idle speculation will do.<p>(edit: Let me recommend middle schoolers avoid Catch-22)
======
menloparkbum
Your question is too broad and vague, but I think you want to read this:

[http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1413300871/sr=8-1/qid=11543...](http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1413300871/sr=8-1/qid=1154311680/ref=pd_bbs_1/002-0667002-9632049?ie=UTF8)

